# Trijcon Sights on SIG P6



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

As of yesterday I put 900 rds thru my SIG P6 with no failure of whatsoever..So This gun is staying for sure. And today I got the Trijcon sights installed on the P6..It is just a nice little gun, and deadly accurate and reliable. Just wanted to share..


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

oww wee! 900 rounds already? you've barely had that gun but a few months! you must love it! nice addition


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

TitanCi said:


> oww wee! 900 rounds already? you've barely had that gun but a few months! you must love it! nice addition


This gun has been the show and tell for the past 2 months...I have run more rounds in this gun than any gun in my collection..I used it in 3 mini-IDPA matches and one ACTION match (kind of a mixed IDPA/USCP) type..In addition to my Target shooting..I just keep using it to convince myself if it is OK or if I hall replace it with something else from the SIG family..It is a psychological game..Eventually I am 100% to keep it, and when the time comes it will get a new set of Springs..I am not sure though if it will get a refinish job..I like the light wear it has..It makes it unique..

Here is a log sheet I keep in Excel for each of my guns...I just blocked out the range names..But that's a proof of how much I have used this gun in the past 2 months..What helped me is that one of the ranges I go to for practice allows you to buy a box of 50 but you have to shoot it at their location..That was a good strategy, they kept the ammo available and the price just right (only $1 above regular price).


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Trijicon sight model info*



jimmy said:


> As of yesterday I put 900 rds thru my SIG P6 with no failure of whatsoever..So This gun is staying for sure. And today I got the Trijcon sights installed on the P6..It is just a nice little gun, and deadly accurate and reliable. Just wanted to share..


What were the model numbers of the sights you installed on the front & rear? Thanks.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

BigdogBro1 said:


> What were the model numbers of the sights you installed on the front & rear? Thanks.


they were no. 8 both front and rear..That's imprinted in small white letters on the sight posts. Hope this will help.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Jimmy how do you get time to shoot the Glock?:anim_lol:

Nice addition the night sights.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Jimmy how do you get time to shoot the Glock?:anim_lol:
> 
> Nice addition the night sights.


There is a time for every gun...
Time to be happy..Time to be sad.
Time..Time ...Time..:smt020:smt020:smt020


----------

